# What kind of curtains to save energy?



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It's not so much the attachment method, but the ability of the materials to block the heat. Thicker and heavier will do the job.


----------



## Marq1 (May 31, 2021)

Any covering will help but to change just to save on energy might take a very long time to recoup the cost, I've never known window coverings to be a cheap item.

To that, we have a very large sliding door and I re-purposed an old electric blanket using PVC pipe hangers that hang on the valance, takes just seconds to put up/take down. In the dead of winter it makes a huge improvement in heat loss in the house just for the one window.

All other blinds, regardless of what they are get closed every night!


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Ya, I can't see how the method of hanging or attachment would make much of a difference. If you search 'best curtains for heat loss' you will get a number of hits', just be cautious of brand websites and 'research'. A lot talk about limiting heat gain; limiting outside heat warming up the interior, which probably makes more sense in the southern US than the UK. My simple logic says the thicker the material the better but I'm sure there is more to it.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

Easy... 
Ceiling to floor drapes with valances, multi layer material. heat or cold prevention and retention.


----------



## Airlane1979 (4 mo ago)

Thom Paine said:


> Easy...
> Ceiling to floor drapes with valances, multi layer material. heat or cold prevention and retention.


That is a simple solution but far from easy: the cost of such materials is high and rising.


----------



## Marq1 (May 31, 2021)

Actually, the cellular/honeycomb type of blinds which are very light and compact are excellent for energy efficiency, they create a dead air space that acts as an insulation barrier. So thicker and heavier can be challenged!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If they must go inside , light color to reflect the sun in summer and dark color to absorb sun energy in the winter .
In my opinion , with the opening top and bottom actual insulation value of curtins would be 0.0 in windows without a solar problem .


----------



## icerabbit (8 mo ago)

Double cellular blinds with a tight fight to the sides of the window frame make a huge difference. At our previous house we lucked out with standard blinds I installed, in white, just had to leave the finish tabs off the metal bar. One could not feel the heat in the summer or cold in deep winter, and really enjoyed the filtered daylight when it was boiling hot out. Something that heavy drapes and curtains have not offered for me. While it will block hot or cold air, it just gets dark and you have to sit inside in the middle of the day with the lights on.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

Airlane1979 said:


> That is a simple solution but far from easy: the cost of such materials is high and rising.



One must do a cost vs. benefit evaluation.

A one time fixed cost with a 10-20 year lifespan vs.
ever increasing heating and cooling costs. 

For ten years, I lived in an area where 100F degr. temps meant there was a cold front moving through. I also lived where a 45F degr. temp was shirtless weather. 

Both extremes of temp required the same solution. Layered window coverings floor to ceiling.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

in cold weather covering a window is bound to bring on condensation big time . please don't say to do the impossible and seal the warm moist air from the windows .


----------



## spur0701 (6 mo ago)

icerabbit said:


> Double cellular blinds with a tight fight to the sides of the window frame make a huge difference. At our previous house we lucked out with standard blinds I installed, in white, just had to leave the finish tabs off the metal bar. One could not feel the heat in the summer or cold in deep winter, and really enjoyed the filtered daylight when it was boiling hot out. Something that heavy drapes and curtains have not offered for me. While it will block hot or cold air, it just gets dark and you have to sit inside in the middle of the day with the lights on.


Ditto this and what Marq1 says.....the last house we built we installed these double walled cellular shades in the whole house, at the time (circa 2012 I think) there was a federal tax credit that mitigated some of the cost, not sure if there's anything on the books currently. I think they came from Blind Chalet and came with a magnetic strip with a track that gave an air tight seal on the sides and the install was an easy DIY. Not exactly sure what the cost savings were because at the same time we installed a wood buring fire place insert (tax credit for that too) that dramatically cut propane useage but from what I recall they were suspossed to cut winter heat loss through the windows by 40% and heating cost by 10%.


----------



## thugtomas (4 mo ago)

Curtains that are thick, touch the floor and have no gaps around the edges, are most energy-efficient. They'll also be even more effective, if they're paired with a pelmet. Without a pelmet, hot air rises to the top of the curtain, touches the cold glass of the window, causing the hot air to cool dow


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

thugtomas said:


> Curtains that are thick, touch the floor and have no gaps around the edges, are most energy-efficient. They'll also be even more effective, if they're paired with a pelmet. Without a pelmet, hot air rises to the top of the curtain, touches the cold glass of the window, causing the hot air to cool dow


So i'm reading that type of curtain can be hermetically sealed as if it were a dual pane glass window ?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Not sure why this guy is still allowed to post as the majority of his posts are non descript and devoid of any good information. BUT, he's still here. I reported him as a spammer from Pakistan.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

no , i'm in the good ole U.S.A..


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

now i'm automatically getting e-mails from him i don't open .

maybe he's the one that grayed my tool bar .


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

SeniorSitizen said:


> no , i'm in the good ole U.S.A..


Not YOU, the poster from Pakistan.


----------



## livingwithwhite (3 mo ago)

There are a few things to keep in mind when selecting energy-saving curtains:


Use a light-colored fabric to reflect heat
Choose a heavyweight fabric to provide better insulation
Look for curtains with a thermal lining
Install blackout curtains to block out sunlight


----------

